# Remington turns down purchase offer from Navajo Nation



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.guns.com/2018/07/19/report-remington-turns-down-purchase-offer-from-navajo-nation/


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Your casino money at work.

The Navajo want to focus just on long guns.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds like they don't dig the AR platform.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I thought since Custer we couldn't sell them redskins boooz or guns... LOL


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

crewchief said:


> I thought since Custer we couldn't sell them redskins boooz or guns... LOL


Now they serve you the booze! :mrgreen: 
Oh for the good old daze.

If the gun is an assault weapon or lever action rifle it is questionable.


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

They could buy Ticketmaster. Nothing like legalized scalping.......


----------

